# enough is enough



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

is any one else in tn sick of this rain? it has rained here four 5 days & 4 nights & it has been a heavy steady rain. i know we need it but i sure would like one day of sunshine :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Fritzie- I know you sure wouldn't like where I live- the longest I have gone without sun that I can remember is thirty days. And yes it gets old. But I love all the green and the streams and the moss and ferns and the fact that the days I think are too hot last about two days. I have no air conditioning. And the snow last for 2-3 weeks, just long enough to enjoy without a problem. 
And everything is damp for about 6 months of the year- the other 6 monts is totally dry.
All I can say is turn on your brightest light first thing in the morning and sit there for 1/2 hours. And think about how everything is happily growing as hard as it can.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I know my goats are sick of it and have started grazing in the rain. A few have runny noses so I am having to watch them closely. I have hay out but they want the green stuff. LOL


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

We got a break today. We're worried about them getting sick as well. I hate it when they get under the small tree instead of the big group of trees.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well mine have no trees but do have a barn open to them at all times but they actually chose to graze in the rain yesterday. Mini goats do not like rain so that was a big surprize to me.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

My boers are used to rain, believe me, but will go out in drizzle to eat. But the first real rain drops trigger a stampee to the barn- yeee haaaa.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh i wish mine would go out in the rain. at the first sign of clouds & rain there is a stamped for the barn. 
my biggest worry is them getting sick to. i have been letting them out into the big part of the barn when i feed so they can get some exercie.
i love looking at every thing green but this was just to much to fast. they said on the news that waverly(where i am) got over 11 inches in 4 days


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

No rain here in the last couple days. We have had a light breeze-but otherwise lovely weather for October. I sure wish the area where the fires are going could get some rain.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

It has rained here in Western KY for the last 5 days almost without ceasing! I quit counting after 5 inches. I needed some rain but this is becoming ridiculous. My goats have stayed in the barn and have not gone out to graze for at least 3 days straight. I have been giving them plenty of hay and feed but now I have noticed that at least 4 have the runs. Do you think it is just the weather and the change of no grazing?

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Give them all the hay they want but do not increase the amount of grain, that will cause the runs. We have had alot of rain here and now everyone has a runny nose, cough and 2 have the runs so everyone here got a check up by me and anyone with unusual noise in the chest got a shot of LA200.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Its raining here now. Started this evening. Oh well its night, we need the rain so I wont complain. Lol.

Hope you guys dry out soon!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I enjoyed the rain the first day but I get kinda depressed when it's dark like that outside for more than a few days. My goats, a huge surprise to me, had no side effects! I opened up my barn for them but they just sat in the rain instead


----------

